# Outstanding Serum presets? Cyberpunk / Retrowave / Synthwave



## AndreasHe (Nov 20, 2020)

There is a flood of Serum presets on the market. I wonder if there is currently a package on sale with *realy good ones?* To be honest so far I was not impressed by audio demos. And many sound similar. Most interesting would be for my some for Cyberpunk / Retrowave / Synthwave style and not just a such a label on something that has dub/trap sounds (seems to be the largest range of presets).

It is not so important to me - so I would not pay 20 USD for 20 presets. Maybe there is a very good package with many sounds for a good price.

Sure I can do sounds by my own, but sometimes I am just lazy and want to get inspired 

Also saw this one, but the demos did not impress me.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 21, 2020)

Echo sound works has 2 free 'Stranger things' soundsets that sound surprisingly retro for Serum soundsets.








ESW Strange Things V2 Synth Presets | Free Serum


Get instant access to 45 Serum sounds inpsired by the hit show, Stranger Things.




www.echosoundworks.com




If you leave it a few days, he'll probably have some serious 80%+ off Serum collection with more or less all his soundsets, which are some of the best EDM presets out there IMO.

Patchbay is a good place to look for Synthwave/Retrowave patches.








Xfer Serum


Xfer Serum is an incredibly powerful wavetable software synthesizer. It has the stigma of being too digital sounding, but it's absolutely not. Serum is responsible for some of the most incredible sounding presets.




thepatchbay.co.uk





But Serum does seem to be aimed mostly at EDM. 
Diva on the other hand, has some the best soundsets for these genres, so I'd consider getting that, if this is your main genres.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks. I will check them. Diva is quite expensive. But I have omnisphere. Maybe I find something for it. I have serum by rent to own for a few days now and I am impressed by the power of clear sound. But maybe you are right regarding the supported genre.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 21, 2020)

You could have a look at Joseph Hollo's 'Delight' soundsets for Omnisphere.
They are probably more Jean Michel Jarre than Kavinsky, Com Truise and The Midnight though.

Do you have Avenger? They have a Cyberpunk soundset coming out Black Friday. And there's already 2 great Synthwave soundsets and a Retrowave one. I have the 2 Synthwave ones - they are really good and even includes 15+ drum kits.
Hopefully they'll have a 50% off sale in the next few days.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 21, 2020)

Sounds interesting.

Avenger. No. I have

Serum
Omnisphere
NI Komplete
some free VSTs
There is a deal for the free zampler running. But I did not try it yet and have no idea if those presets are interesting.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 21, 2020)

Look out for Avenger sale during the week. Usually it's 20% off, but the last 2 years it has been 50%.
Then there's a 5 x soundsets bundle via Sweetwater, where you get 1 free. So, 5 for the price of 4. During Black Friday you get 5 for the price of 2, which is great, cause they are usually quite expensive.

Then you could get Synthwave 1 and 2, Retrowave and Cyberpunk. That should be enough sounds to last you a lifetime


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 21, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> ESW Strange Things V2 Synth Presets | Free Serum
> 
> 
> Get instant access to 45 Serum sounds inpsired by the hit show, Stranger Things.
> ...



Oh yes! I would say 15% of them are realy good. Especially the ARPs. For a free one, it is a good choice.


----------



## Jkist (Nov 22, 2020)

Echo Soundworks is awesome, their stuff is always top-notch. There is a guy on youtube called SynthHacker who does awesome videos on creating various presets in Serum, I would bet he's done a video on a synthwave style preset. Worth looking.

Also I know you're not looking for synth recommendations, but Rapid might go on sale for BF, and it has a pretty stellar sounding extension pack that comes with a bunch of presets, wavetables, and even synthwave drum samples. Demo sounds killer:






XT - Synthwave


Synthwave is a style that attempts to recreate the atmosphere of 1980s culture, films and video games and celebrates the nostalgia for this era's unique sound. The same way the new found fondness for the visual aesthetics of this style, the sound design .




parawave-audio.com


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 22, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Avenger. No. I have
> 
> ...


Since you have Komplete, check out the NI Expansions that are currently half price: Neon Drive (for Massive & Battery) and Drive (for Massive X).


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 22, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Since you have Komplete, check out the NI Expansions that are currently half price: Neon Drive (for Massive & Battery) and Drive (for Massive X).



Drive expansion sounds good. I wonder if I already have it due komplete 13 upgrade? Must check.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 22, 2020)

YES, I have Drive and already selected my favourite presets.

I will monitor all the other good sources you mentioned. Now I will work on a template with my best presets etc.

Thank you all!


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 22, 2020)

You might find Diva pretty tempting if you like these soundsets (I have both and they are terrific);


Night-Time Diva - Swan Audio - Diva Patches and Serum Presets




Analogue Hits - Swan Audio - Diva Patches and Serum Presets


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 22, 2020)

Diva is often used and seems to be good. But for now a bit too expensive to me. And the MassiveX sounds + the rest I have is already a very good base for new songs. Need to dive into them first before thinking about a new synth.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 22, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> the MassiveX sounds + the rest I have is already a very good base for new songs. Need to dive into them first before thinking about a new synth.


Weird priorities for this forum but you do you.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 23, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Diva is often used and seems to be good. But for now a bit too expensive to me. And the MassiveX sounds + the rest I have is already a very good base for new songs. Need to dive into them first before thinking about a new synth.


Wait, Swan Audio also do Serum presets though! 


Vintage Waves - Swan Audio - Diva Patches and Serum Presets


(I have no connection with SA but think their stuff is awesome, particularly for this genre.)


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 23, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Wait, Swan Audio also do Serum presets though!
> 
> 
> Vintage Waves - Swan Audio - Diva Patches and Serum Presets
> ...



Thanks for the hint. Sounds good.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 26, 2020)

You gave me the hint regarding Avenger and yes it is interesting and on sale.

But I also read a lot of complains about the new license management and bad support. Hmm, not sure if it is realy a good idea to go for it?

--edit--

Installed the demo and 5 minutes later I removed it.

It is a big BUG. On every sound it is like the keys are hanging like glued. Does not stop the sound. Is it my midi stuff or DAW? No, checked with Serum - all fine.

Never saw such a strange behaviour with any instrument before. Unuseable.


----------

